# First time using gas heating system



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, TSF!

We're renting a home that uses a gas heating system. When looking at the air handler there is a large coil/fin assembly and the landlord placed two filters directly on it along with filters on the door. I think this may be excessive. My fears were heightened when I saw ice on the coils when running the AC. I removed the filters and ran it on fan mode to clear the ice. Should I keep the filters off? There already seems to be major suction with just the filters on the door.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The extra filters are causing too much resistance in the air flow. Once the coils freeze over you get no air flow. I've had this problem when I forgot to change filters. AC is on but house is not cooling down....easy solution for me when I kick the heat pump on to thaw out the coils. Change filter (like I should have been doing) and all is well. 

Do you have a pic of the situation??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have not seen filters in the A coil just on the intake for blower.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Gonna keep the filters off and see how it performs. Even though it's still technically Winter we've had to run the AC already. Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow......that's about as inefficient as you can get. No wonder the coils iced over....:facepalm:

Changing the filter with a good quality replacement on a regular basis is all that's needed. Inspecting the coils and cleaning with a vacuum and soft brush (if needed) isn't a bad idea. My son ran his furnace for years without a filter.......that took some serious cleaning.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Filters are still installed on the doors so I'm hoping to keep it clean. No carpet and no pets so lower dust buildup as a result. I ran the unit last night to get the indoor humidity down and it worked well.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I happened to see a HVAC tech at the local carry-out last night and mentioned your case to him. He laughed and shook his head......all he said is people do crazy things that create nothing but problems. He also added that he likes it when people do these strange things........makes more business for the service companies.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To preserve my good name I hope you didn't tell him I did it but that I found it that way, and fixed it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:

I told him the landlord did it and you were't familiar with gas heat......you're safe. I haven't had gas heat since '89 but your problem is not with the type of heat......blocking off the AC coils will do that every time (I know all too well). Mine iced up years ago due to lack of filter change. I did the dumbest thing to thaw it out.....opened the furnace and used a hair dryer.....:facepalm: Well, I did it again a few years later after neglecting the filter......I switched tactics and turned the heat-pump on. All it took was the flip of a switch and checking airflow at the registers. Once I had good airflow I switched back to AC after allowing a few minutes for the compressor to rest.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks! I've been running it sans-filters on the coils for a few days and it's MUCH better. No icing and cooler air at the registers.


----------

